

Ask HN: Your favorite technical/startup idioms? - fatihpense

I like the idioms like &quot;technical debt&quot;, &quot;bus factor&quot; ,&quot;FUD&quot; etc. They help thinking and modelling on subjects that HN people interested in. However I couldn&#x27;t find a list so want to curate myself.<p>Can you please share your favorite idioms?
======
protoduction
Jeff Atwood had a blog post[1] containing a list of new programming jargon,
although perhaps this is too 'programmer'-focused.

[1]: [http://blog.codinghorror.com/new-programming-
jargon/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/new-programming-jargon/)

~~~
fatihpense
Thanks for the link!

------
relaunched
Are you the chicken or the pig in the ham and eggs breakfast - related to the
commitment level of involved parties

10 women can't make a baby in a month - more devs != shorter deadline

~~~
fatihpense
I haven't heard of the first one before, very nice. Thank you!

